# Need a new headphone ~0.5k



## lakhim (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi guys,
I am looking for a headphone which has good audio quality and clear voice quality.

Have been fiddling with the i-ball and logitech.
Can u plz suggest,which one will be good,both from price as well as quality?


----------



## pratzgh1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Pick up a iball Music pulse, bargain hard and you may get it for approximately Rs.600. It is a really nice set for that price.

If you don't give a darn about the musicality and things like that then, pick up a cheap intex headset, it comes with warranty and will cost much less then Rs.200. Total VFM.


----------



## lakhim (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for reply.
However checked more reviews on Iball music pulse,not favourable.
Also one of my friends suggested to make a one off investment.
Have shortlisted plantronics gamecom 367 and smart SH04 as per their quality.
Can u plz tell which one will be better?


----------



## guru_urug (Jan 28, 2012)

If you can spend that much then obviously the plantronics gamecom 367 is better than smart SH04. Read the customer reviews on newegg, they are overall positive. What price are you getting them for?


----------



## pratzgh1 (Jan 29, 2012)

I spoke as per availability in Mumbai. Well, searched for the above mentioned headsets and boy o boy, they look awesome. But, the gamecom seems to be quite expensive. Where are you getting it that cheap?. Incase you are getting it, and are planning to buy, do let me know. PM me


----------



## Tarun (Jan 29, 2012)

what do u need them for PC or Mobile/PMP ??


----------



## lakhim (Jan 29, 2012)

I mainly need headphone for mic as well as clarity of sound and quality.

And as for gamecom,I saw it at flipkart.
Agree it is expensive but Reviews tell that it is a buy which one will cherish life time.


----------



## sukant (Feb 1, 2012)

Gamecom 367 is total VFM . Go get it eyes closed. However if you need sound and quality for music would suggest you to go for a  HD 408 available for 1490 on letsbuy (clearance sale) and as for the mic try to source one if possible from USA , the zalman clip-on is a good mic can clip on to your headphone wires or your shirt etc
And another thing about headphones is that you will never keep it for lifetime , max life 2-4 years after which you will always feel like climbing the ladder to a better headset.


----------



## lakhim (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the comment.
I agree that after 2-4 yrs,one would go for better one but it is the start so going for gamecom.

Another question,didn't know where to post this question but what is the difference between sound card and speakers or headphone.
Question popped up when I was going through Digit's suggestion of rigs.
Only the ultra gaming rig had sound card and none other.
Plz can u explain?


----------



## Tarun (Feb 6, 2012)

a sound is a expansion card used specially to handle Sound processing of the PC the inboard sound card has a simple sound processing where as a sound card the quality of sound is better and the effects are more realist. And its not that only high end PC have sound card it depends on the user what is his/her priority and interests    guys correct me if  m wrong
here is what Wikipedia claims as the definition of Sound card 



> A sound card (also known as an audio card) is an internal computer expansion card that facilitates the input and output of audio signals to and from a computer under control of computer programs. The term sound card is also applied to external audio interfaces that use software to generate sound, as opposed to using hardware inside the PC. Typical uses of sound cards include providing the audio component for multimedia applications such as music composition, editing video or audio, presentation, education and entertainment (games) and video projection. Many computers have sound capabilities built in, while others require additional expansion cards to provide for audio capability.


----------



## lakhim (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank You all for your kind suggestions and expert advice.
Ultimately bought Gamecom 367.Have used with my mobile and laptop.
Absolutely mind-blowing.
I was amazed when I plugged gamecomm into the audio jack of my mobile which is C1-02 and the aural treatment which followed was beyond words.
Thanks Tarun for your advice as well as all other people who gave advice.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 13, 2012)

COngrats . How 
much did it cost ?


----------



## lakhim (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks Mitraark.
Gameco costs 2021 from Flipkart.
But I should agree,awesome sound.


----------

